# Gypsies drown elderly pony in lake.



## piebaldsparkle (10 July 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lderly-pony-lake-horrified-families.html:mad:

Unbelievable (can't post what I REALLY think).


----------



## amc (10 July 2011)

When will something be done about the scum that calls itself "Gypsies" ?Time and time again they get away with the most appalling acts of cruelty and nothing is done about it......they make me sick ! As do the liberal thinking do gooders who continually mitigate for their disgusting behaviour, may they all rot in hell !


----------



## magoodle (10 July 2011)

JESUS CHRIST !!

hope they rot in hell


----------



## hayley123horses (10 July 2011)

Totally disgusting it beggars belief why people keep getting away with such heinious crimes against defenceless animals


----------



## irish_only (10 July 2011)

I'm not saying it didn't happen, and am as upset as anyone else, but the Mail Online printed the most inaccurate and outrageous story about ponies being shot. 

Ban the b****y redtops too.


----------



## snaptie (11 July 2011)

irish_only said:



			I'm not saying it didn't happen, and am as upset as anyone else, but the Mail Online printed the most inaccurate and outrageous story about ponies being shot. 

Ban the b****y redtops too.
		
Click to expand...

Its a tabloid; of course it publishes a lot of rubbish. However, with photographs of the dead pony attached to the sulky in the lake and reports of one person in a hospital when the panicked animal kicked out I think there is some semblance of truth this time.  

My own idea is a dispute over little or nothing, they usually take their copious temper out on the property of someone else, if not getting into groups and trying to hack each other like savages.  

Most so-called travellers of today do nothing but insult those who originally chose or had to live that lifestyle and manipulated it to suit what they want now. They have developed a victimised personality while at the same time bullying anyone they can.


----------



## perfect11s (11 July 2011)

amc said:



			When will something be done about the scum that calls itself "Gypsies" ?Time and time again they get away with the most appalling acts of cruelty and nothing is done about it......they make me sick ! As do the liberal thinking do gooders who continually mitigate for their disgusting behaviour, may they all rot in hell !
		
Click to expand...

 Sadly the true romany gypsies are  in decline but scum  the dropouts and petty criminals have chosen  a way of life  where they can just about do as they like and seem to be encoraged to be as antisocial  as they like by the liberal right on, insulated from reality tossers  that infest councils ,and the same  have set up various charties /presure groups who refer to them as a vunrable minorty ........***** ***** do as you likey.....


----------



## MissTyc (11 July 2011)

Accordingly to the BBC the dead pony was microchipped but details not up-to-date. Should help trace things a bit though. Little little mare.


----------



## Cuffey (11 July 2011)

Story seems to have been pulled--real ''horsemen'' would not do that
Presume these were 'fringe' folk!! Scum!!


----------



## BBH (11 July 2011)

amc said:



			When will something be done about the scum that calls itself "Gypsies" ?Time and time again they get away with the most appalling acts of cruelty and nothing is done about it......they make me sick ! As do the liberal thinking do gooders who continually mitigate for their disgusting behaviour, may they all rot in hell !
		
Click to expand...



This ^^^^^

Heard it on the news this morning and makes me sick to the core. Society is becoming more and more delinquent and animal cruelty cases are becoming more sadistic and more frequent. Its time for animals to be given the same protection under the law as people.


----------



## Andalusianlover (11 July 2011)

I've just read the Daily Mail article!  Underneath there is a comment regarding the fact that the story is a load of rubbish.  It suggests that the ponies were not deliberately forced into the water to drown but instead were "encouraged" into the lake by their owners to cool down after "hard" exercise and that the death of the pony was an accident put down to the horrendous stupidity of the driver of the pony!  When they realised the pony was drowning they legged it!

The comment has some validity as you will see if you read it!  (Witnesses there at the time)

You can understand that non horsey people would see the horses being very forcibly driven into the water as "PEOPLE WERE TRING TO PUSH THE HORSE IN TO THE LAKE" to drown rather than them being pushed in to cool down.

I no way condone what happened but you can see why the story could possibly have  been so badly twisted by the press and non horsey witnesses.

RIP poor little pony!

This should never have happened!


----------



## BBH (11 July 2011)

Andalusianlover said:



			I've just read the Daily Mail article!  Underneath there is a comment regarding the fact that the story is a load of rubbish.  It suggests that the ponies were not deliberately forced into the water to drown but instead were "encouraged" into the lake by their owners to cool down after "hard" exercise and that the death of the pony was an accident put down to the horrendous stupidity of the driver of the pony!  When they realised the pony was drowning they legged it!

The comment has some validity as you will see if you read it!  (Witnesses there at the time)

You can understand that non horsey people would see the horses being very forcibly driven into the water as "PEOPLE WERE TRING TO PUSH THE HORSE IN TO THE LAKE" to drown rather than them being pushed in to cool down.

I no way condone what happened but you can see why the story could possibly have  been so badly twisted by the press and non horsey witnesses.

RIP poor little pony!

This should never have happened!
		
Click to expand...



Oh well thats alright then it was an accident 

Stupid feckers and its always something / someone else hurt or killed when these morons are involved.


----------



## Andalusianlover (11 July 2011)

BBH said:



			Oh well thats alright then it was an accident 

Stupid feckers and its always something / someone else hurt or killed when these morons are involved.
		
Click to expand...


Accident or deliberate, the idiots involved should be jailed and made to suffer and be banned from keeping animals.

My guess is they will never be caught which is even worse! The gypsies will all close ranks and deny all knowledge and the cops wont push it because a human wasnt killed!  Most gypsies wouldnt care if they lost one horse cos they prob have another 100 crammed into a bare field somewhere.  Disgusting.

Terrible terrible shame!


----------



## skint1 (11 July 2011)

Andalusianlover-the story sounds plausible, I did wonder wtf they were doing deliberately trying to drown a pony in front of onlookers, it didn't make sense.

Accident caused by idiocy makes more sense but it still doesn't excuse it, what did they think would happen? If they're supposed to be such horsemen why didn't they check the depth of the lake, or better yet pour a bucket of water over the poor thing if it was so overheated, why let it get to that state in the first place? Why drive it into a lake? And if they do love their animals so, so much why didn't one of them go and try and save the poor thing instead of leaving that to a brave and compassionate bystander? And then having caused this awful tragedy why didn't they man up and stay there and explain it was accidental and accept the consequences?


----------



## jm2k (11 July 2011)

doesnt explain why they were trying to send the second pony in???

have been following thin on facebook since the story broke:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/permalink.php?story_fbid=252007144813179&id=170577236327965


----------



## joeanne (11 July 2011)

Pony was most certainly NOT elderly....perhaps a rising 3 yr old at most.
The had been at the local pub getting larruped all afternoon then drove the ponies to the lake. Drink and a lack of basic common sense to start with resulted in them killing that pony and being responsible for a young man being injured.


----------



## Andalusianlover (11 July 2011)

jm2k said:



			doesnt explain why they were trying to send the second pony in???

have been following thin on facebook since the story broke:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/permalink.php?story_fbid=252007144813179&id=170577236327965

Click to expand...


By the sound of it they were trying to get all their horses in the water for a drink and to cool down!


----------



## joeanne (11 July 2011)

No......they most certainly were not!
They were drunk. That first pony was being beaten with belts and sticks until it went in. 
They were also more than aware that just before the boards that hold the banks up end, the water level drops sharply.
There is NO excuse for the actions of those involved!


----------



## twogreys (11 July 2011)

Despicable! Did something like this not happen last year too?


----------



## muffinino (11 July 2011)

So, if they were tring to get it to drink/cool it down, why was it still in harness? That is a really, really stupid thing to do. If they wren't trying to kill it, how exactly did it drown in what looks like a couple of feet of water?

TBH, I couldn't care less whether it was gypsies or the Queen that did this, they were either extemely stupid for trying it or they were trying to kill it and either way should not have horses. The fact the animal was only 2 says it all; anybody that breaks a two year old and puts it to harness is an idiot who knows nothing and cares less about horses.


----------



## Gingerwitch (13 July 2011)

Unless it was a revenge thing what I do not understand is why they would damage their own cart? its probably worth more than the poor mite was.  And before anyone says I dont care I do and was sick to the core reading about it.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 July 2011)

muffinino said:



			So, if they were tring to get it to drink/cool it down, why was it still in harness? That is a really, really stupid thing to do. If they wren't trying to kill it, how exactly did it drown in what looks like a couple of feet of water?

TBH, I couldn't care less whether it was gypsies or the Queen that did this, they were either extemely stupid for trying it or they were trying to kill it and either way should not have horses. The fact the animal was only 2 says it all; anybody that breaks a two year old and puts it to harness is an idiot who knows nothing and cares less about horses.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, if their intention was to cool it down why didn't they un harness it and stand it in the water chucking buckets of water over it or something, oh wait they prob didn't have a bucket so decided to drown it instead, SICKO'S


----------



## chancing (15 July 2011)

When will something be done about the scum that call themselves gypsies?! They are ****** scum cruel ignorant above the law and disgusting they need rounded up and put away.

Lets just hope something finally gets done about it now as there have been far too many posts regarding cruelty and gypsies. Thinking back in particular to one lady who posted on here looking for advice after her husband witnessed a pony being dragged down the road. I myself nearly got knocked from my horses by gypsies the other night.

Come on we need to get together and make a stand!


----------



## Cuffey (15 July 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Unless it was a revenge thing what I do not understand is why they would damage their own cart? its probably worth more than the poor mite was.  And before anyone says I dont care I do and was sick to the core reading about it.
		
Click to expand...

A suggestion they had been drinking all afternoon--being drunk in charge of a horse...........


----------

